# Крем Карипаин



## Светлана69 (7 Окт 2015)

Каково отношение к нему ортопедов? Собираюсь пройти курс ультразвука. Помогает ли и до какой степени нельзя заниматься физическими нагрузками при лечении им?


----------



## La murr (7 Окт 2015)

*Светлана69*, здравствуйте!
О лечении карипазимом (карипаином) смотрите здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Светлана69 (7 Окт 2015)

Хочу добавить, прочитала на форуме ответ одной женщины:
"Насколько смогла изучить тематику с помощью интернета и консультаций с несколькими врачами, положительноедействие электрофореза с карипазимом не в том, что грыжи "рассосуться", а в том, что укрепляется (говорю своими словами) поверхность МПД. По типу, как в зубных кабинетах наносят препарат кисточкой на зуб для укрепления эмали (нет трещинок и т п). Т е не лизиса надо ждать, а *фибролизации*. Поэтому обсуждение на тему "покажите снимки, где пропали грыжи после карипазима" просто бессмысленно. Он для другого."


У меня в последнем МРТ: МР признаки адгезивного капсулита, сужения субакромиального пространства с повреждением сухожилия надостной мышцы, дегенеративных изменений суставного хряща; МР картина структурных изменений в головке плечевой кости.

А еще там написано, что суставная щель неравномерная, сужена в нижних отделах, отмечается деформация и *фиброзирование* подмышечного кармана.

Это значит, что мне нельзя делать ультразвук с Карипаином? Ведь он как она ответила кому-то на форуме "...не лизиса надо ждать, а *фибролизации*...."


----------



## La murr (7 Окт 2015)

*Светлана69*, задайте свой вопрос врачу-физиотерапевту - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/5291/
Вы можете пригласить доктора в свою тему, оставив сообщение в личном профиле врача.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2015)

А почему Вы верите какой-то женщине больше, чем инструкции?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (8 Окт 2015)

Светлана69 написал(а):


> Это значит, что мне нельзя делать ультразвук с Карипаином?


У вас в голове полная каша. Ну, или, как вариант, у ваших консультантов. Карипаин (карипазим) пытаются вводить при помощи электрического тока. Такая процедура называется электрофорез. Но, ни при помощи тока, ни при помощи ультразвука он под кожу (если его туда не вводили инъекционно) попасть не может, т.к. ММ молекул веществ входящих в состав этого препарата слишком велика. Т.е. это препарат плацебо, пустышка. Те положительные эффекты, которые иногда наблюдаются при его применении связаны действием самого тока, в частности уменьшение отека в зоне грыжи, которое приносит некоторое облегчение.  Кроме того карипаин не имеет регудостоверения МЗ, его медицинское применение незаконно.


----------



## Светлана69 (8 Окт 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> У вас в голове полная каша. Ну, или, как вариант, у ваших консультантов. Карипаин (карипазим) пытаются вводить при помощи электрического тока. Такая процедура называется электрофорез. Но, ни при помощи тока, ни при помощи ультразвука он под кожу (если его туда не вводили инъекционно) попасть не может, т.к. ММ молекул веществ входящих в состав этого препарата слишком велика. Т.е. это препарат плацебо, пустышка. Те положительные эффекты, которые иногда наблюдаются при его применении связаны действием самого тока, в частности уменьшение отека в зоне грыжи, которое приносит некоторое облегчение.  Кроме того карипаин не имеет регудостоверения МЗ, его медицинское применение незаконно.


Мой физиотерапевт в нашей поликлинике предложила мне сделать хотя-бы 5 сеансов ультразвука с карипаином.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (8 Окт 2015)

Светлана69 написал(а):


> Мой физиотерапевт в нашей поликлинике предложила мне сделать хотя-бы 5 сеансов ультразвука с карипаином.


Можете передать ей мои сомнения в ее компетенции.


----------



## Светлана69 (8 Окт 2015)

Если бы Вы только знали, что только я не делала, чтобы избавиться от контрактуры плеча уже несколько месяцев! После вовремя недиагностированной травмы (запустили меня) рука не поднимается и не вращается. Перепробовали всё. Наш ортопед уже не знает, что делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2015)

А какая травма?


----------



## Светлана69 (12 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какая травма?


Дело было еще осенью прошлого года. Резкий взмах рукой и как пишут в МРТ частичные разрывы надостной и подостной мышцы и частичный разрыв сухожилия надостной мышцы. А вообще на трех МРТ расшифровки немного различаются. Теперь с контрактурой замучилась

Осенью прошлого года резкий взмах рукой. Как пишут в МРТ частчиный разрыв подостной и надостной мышц, частичный разрыв сухожилия надостной мышцы и т.д.  Делала 3 МРТ, расшифровывают по-разному. Врачи тоже за 5-минутный  прием полностью и внимательно не смотрели снимки. Хотелось бы, чтобы Вы посмотрели мои МРТ снимки! Но их количество не могу приложить здесь, не получается!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2015)

Приведите последнее описание.
Опишите как ограничена подвижность.
Опишите как лечили


----------



## Светлана69 (12 Окт 2015)

Осень прошлого года была травма плеча. Лечили обычными средствами при плече-лопаточном периартрозе (не смогли вовремя диагностировать повреждение вращ.манжеты)  и как результат - контрактура. Результат первого МРТ уже в феврале: МРТ-признаки травматического повреждения плечевого сустава - разрыва передней части суставной губы, частичного разрыва надостной мышцы, частичного разрыва подостной мышцы в области перехода в сухожильную часть, субхондрального отека костной ткани головки плечевой кости.  Пролечили гормональными препаратами, физпроцедурами, боли ушли, контрактура осталась. Второе МРТ в апреле: МРТ-картина травматических изменений плечевого сустава: разрыва передней губы гленоида; частичное повреждение надостной, подостной мышц, гленоидно-плечевой связки; импинджмент-синдром; умеренные дегенеративные изменения суставной губы. Сделали операцию по пластике вращ.манжеты, артроскопию. Настал август, контрактура на месте. МРТ в августе: МР признаки адгезивного капсулита, сужения субакромиального пространства с повреждением сухожилия надостной мышцы, дегенеративных изменений суставного хряща; МР картина структурных изменений в головке плечевой кости; состояние после диагностической артроскопии. В расшифровке также написали: деформация и фиброзирование подмышечного кармана. Про разрыв гленоида ни слова. Кто как расшифровывает. Помогите понять с чем связана контрактура. Не полность поднимается рука в сторону и наверх и не заводится толком за спину. 2 месяца последние ежедневно ходила в тренажерный зал, силенка в руке появилась, но полноценного вращения плеча так и нет (паралельно зелали блокады 5 шт. для лучшей разработки), а еще недавно делала УЗИ с гидрокортизоном. Словом, всё перепробовали за год почти.

После травмы вскоре дал о себе знать шейный остеохондроз еще.

Я смотрела как делают гимнастику в интернете при плече-лопаточном. Так вот, там пациентка также как и я не могла поднять руку - внешне во всяком случае выглядит как у меня сейчас - рука как бы поднимается за счет подвижности лопатки, ключицы.



Светлана69 написал(а):


> уже нет, т.к. я каждый день хожу в тренажерку. Сначала болела рука, как я поняла мышцы атрофировались или что-то в этом роде - я ведь долго ничего этой рукой не делала из-за травмы. Сейчас дома тоже страраюсь делать упражнения по ютюбу для плечелопаточного подходит очень, кровь гоняю в мышцах, застой свой.


Набираю на ютюбе в поисковике видео "Ольги Седых плечелопаточный..." и под неё делаю. Мне почему-то очень нравятся её упражнения, может потому, что у меня так же как и у нее не поднимается рука

Единственное, что я еще не пробовала это ультразвук с карипаином, мне это посоветовала врач-физиотерапевт (с большим опытом работы), видимо всё-таки эффект от него был в её практике.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2015)

Если на рентгене без артроза, а рука не поднимается вами и поднимается врачом, то это мышцы и сухожилья.
Если на рентгене без артроза, а рука не поднимается вами и не поднимается врачом, то это сумка (адгезия).

У вас похоже и тот, и другой.
ЛФК, физиотерапия, обкалывания, УВТ.
Сроки восстановления-от операции год полтора, и больше зависит от вас и инструктора ЛФК


----------



## Светлана69 (12 Окт 2015)

На рентгене без артроза. УВТ тоже делали. Что интересно, лечащий врач смотрел снимки после операции и сказал, что в ходе нее ничего не было сделано (такой вот хирург попался, операция была платной).  Может опять артроскопию и рассечение спаек? Или принудительную редрессацию? Или же продолжать упортно разрабатываться в тренажерке и растяжением там мышц?


----------



## Светлана69 (12 Окт 2015)

на рентгене без артроза, а рука не поднимается мной и не поднимается врачом. Значит у меня адгезия. Что лучше редрессация или иссечение капсулы или же тренажерка?


----------



## elena2015 (12 Окт 2015)

*Светлана69*,  *Светлана69*, У меня очень похожие симптомы,но еще и болит сильно вся рука.А у Вас боль в руке есть?


----------



## Светлана69 (12 Окт 2015)

elena2015 написал(а):


> *Светлана69*,  *Светлана69*, У меня очень похожие симптомы,но еще и болит сильно вся рука.А у Вас боль в руке есть?


уже нет, т.к. я каждый день хожу в тренажерку. Сначала болела рука, как я поняла мышцы атрофировались или что-то в этом роде - я ведь долго ничего этой рукой не делала из-за травмы. Сейчас дома тоже страраюсь делать упражнения по ютюбу для плечелопаточного подходит очень, кровь гоняю в мышцах, застой свой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2015)

Принудительная редрессация под наркозом.


----------



## Tyuha (12 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принудительная редрессация под наркозом.


Милые дамы! Прошла это заболевание( долго, тяжело, но лечиться. У меня ушло 9 месяцев, чтобы хотя бы ушла боль и ещё полгода на разработку. Конечно, операция быстрее.. Но. Много прочла ( бывает разрывая спайки, ломают руку во время операции)... Надо ли? Да и потом восстановление после... Не думаю, что будет легче и безболезненней. А вопрос денег??? Не все потянут!


----------



## Светлана69 (12 Окт 2015)

Tyuha написал(а):


> Милые дамы! Прошла это заболевание) долго, тяжело, но лечиться. У меня ушло 9 месяцев, чтобы хотя бы ушла боль и ещё полгода на разработку. Конечно, операция быстрее.. Но. Много прочла ( бывает разрывая спайки, ломают руку во время операции)... Надо ли? Да и потом восстановление после... Не думаю, что будет легче и безболезненней. А вопрос денег??? Не все потянут!


Как Вы разрабатывали? Самостоятельно дома, у мануального терапевта (в течение 6 мес.) или в спортзале?


elena2015 написал(а):


> *Светлана69*, У меня очень похожие симптомы,но еще и болит сильно вся рука.А у Вас боль в руке есть?


Перед упражнениями, естественно было обследование и уколы гормональные противовоспалительные в сустав, физиотерапия. Нестероидные укольчики и всякие УВЧ, магниты и лазер абсолютно не помогли, только время потеряла. Даже операция не помогла (как выяснилось позже во время операции ничего не было сделано - вот что значит платно - деньги содрали и всё).


----------



## Tyuha (13 Окт 2015)

Светлана69 написал(а):


> Как Вы разрабатывали? Самостоятельно дома, у мануального терапевта (в течение 6 мес.) или в спортзале?
> 
> Перед упражнениями, естественно было обследование и уколы гормональные противовоспалительные в сустав, физиотерапия. Нестероидные укольчики и всякие УВЧ, магниты и лазер абсолютно не помогли, только время потеряла. Даже операция не помогла (как выяснилось позже во время операции ничего не было сделано - вот что значит платно - деньги содрали и всё).


Вот о чем и разговор(( очень много читала про это заболевание. Кажется уже могу сама докторскую защитить))): Я тоже все перепробовала, но от операции отказалась. И результат- рука работает в полном объеме, но спустя два года. Как только боль стала терпимой сама стала заниматься : тянула, поднимала с помощью здоровой руки, разрабатывала как могла до боли, но терпимой боли... Мне нравился комплекс Попова по инету. И постепенно все пришло в норму. Не отчаивайтесь! У меня не было денег на платных врачей, а в поликлинике сами знаете- все ни о чем... Так итог: это заболевание проходит!!! Только ЛФК  обязательно делайте! Выздоровления вам и терпения!


----------



## Светлана69 (14 Окт 2015)

Tyuha написал(а):


> Вот о чем и разговор() очень много читала про это заболевание. Кажется уже могу сама докторскую защитить))): Я тоже все перепробовала, но от операции отказалась. И результат- рука работает в полном объеме, но спустя два года. Как только боль стала терпимой сама стала заниматься : тянула, поднимала с помощью здоровой руки, разрабатывала как могла до боли, но терпимой боли... Мне нравился комплекс Попова по инету. И постепенно все пришло в норму. Не отчаивайтесь! У меня не было денег на платных врачей, а в поликлинике сами знаете- все ни о чем... Так итог: это заболевание проходит!!! Только ЛФК  обязательно делайте! Выздоровления вам и терпения!


Спасибо!


----------

